# Bolens 824A doesn't throw far



## Cbb129 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a Bolens 824a 8hp machine. It runs fine, but doesn't throw the snow very far. Also throws snow better when chute is facing right as opposed to left. Any ideas?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Cbb129, welcome to SBF, and thanks for your questions.

First, off the top of my head, I'd say the reason it throws snow better to one side than it does to the other has to do with the relationship of the curve in the chute to the direction of rotation of the impeller. One way the curve is essentially inline with the rotation of the impeller, and the other way, the curve is causing the snow to basically change directions and go against the rotational force of the impeller.

What material the chute is made of seems to make a difference, and the condition of the surface on the inside of the chute does too. Metal seems to work better than plastic, and the smoother the better. I've seen posts where people do things like wax the inside of the chute with everything from car wax to Pledge furniture polish to spraying them with WD40.

A lot of folks have turned to adding rubber extensions to the end of the impeller blades to improve the throwing capabilities. Check out the posts on the kits and alterations others have done.

Others will be along to add comments too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello cbb129, welcome to SBF. probally the first thing to check would be the belt that drives the auger, kind of surprised bw didn't mention it


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

First off, welcome to the forum.

As has been mentioned, distance blowing depends on a number of things: depth and condition of the snow, condition and tension on the drive belt, clearances between the impeller and the housing, condition of the impeller and auger bearings/bushings. The list goes on and you've already got some good info on where to start.

Assuming this is a 8 HP 24" two stage, I'd expect it to blow snow well assuming you're feeding it enough snow in the first place. Try blowing an inch of snow and a 6 year old with a shovel will throw it further. Give it 4" or better and it should come into it's own assuming everything is working as it should. Light or little snow is better suited to a single stage blower, deeper or heavier snow is better with a 2 stage.

As far as blowing better to the right than left, that's simple physics. The impeller is rotating clockwise as viewed from the back of the machine. Once in motion, the snow continues in that direction until something happens to prevent or redirect it - like switching the auger to the left. Your machine will always throw further to the right vs left.


----------



## Cbb129 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys !! First thing I'm gonna check is the belts and then lube the **** out of the shoot. Hopefully we won't get any snow and I won't have to test it anymore this year !!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello cbb129, welcome to SBF. probally the first thing to check would be the belt that drives the auger, kind of surprised bw didn't mention it


Didn't think of it. (the problem with having a direct drive machine myself, I guess) That's why I said others would be along because I knew others would have my back


----------



## roadyrich (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Ccbb129,
I've got an 824A myself.... haven't noticed a difference in left or right blowing performance, but the condition of the chute (smoothness) will make some difference, and of course lubing it w/ WD40 or PAM helps alot.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Others have mentioned everyting pretty much...Is the inside of the Chute/auger housing/Augers/impeller in good shape or all rusted...if so maybe might want to do a quick touch up. Especially chute... 

I've posted this before but it is a help...


----------

